

Was Flash Crash triggered by a large fall in AAPL price on Nasdaq? - cturner
http://www.minyanville.com/businessmarkets/articles/apple-microsoft-flash-crash-market-capitalization/6/7/2010/id/28621

======
bensummers
Why did I bother reading the article? As usual, the answer to a question posed
in a headline is "no".

To avoid wasting your time, skip to the end. At some point near the beginning
of the crash, Apple's stock dropped by 23% through causes unknown.

Good to see the headline on HN has been corrected now.

~~~
cturner

       As usual, the answer to a question posed in a headline
       is "no".
    

Reading this comment makes me stop and consider whether we were reading
different articles.

He correlates three significant factors, showing the nasdaq cash index as the
source of the decline, and then points to a major event occurring just before
that which would explain the nasdaq decline.

Near the end the writer says, "If a large trader(s) precipitated the market
crash on May 6, Apple was the vehicle."

This was a thorough, well-written piece! It doesn't come to a definitive
conclusion, but there's a lot more content in it than anything else I've seen
on the blip.

~~~
bensummers
The (original) headline asked the question "was it Apple's fault?"

The answer is no. I cannot believe that Apple would do anything intended to
lower their stock price.

~~~
cturner
Ah, yes. Sorry about that. Your timing was very unlucky to catch it as I think
that version of the headline only lasted for a minute or so before I changed
it to the corrected one.

------
chaosmachine
A "Flash crash" triggered by Apple? Funny.

------
wglb
One should keep in mind <http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html> and note
that the analysis is post-fact, and for any shred of credibility, the author
ought to look for similar patterns in the past and in the future.

This is about as content-free as Cramer.

------
mey
No, it was caused by Adobe.

<http://flashcrash.dempsky.org/>

